# New BBS



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2016)

First, the background sure is white. Just way too much white on my Macbook Pro. Hurts the eyes.

Two, when I just posted a response to another thread, I noticed that there was no longer a preview, which I used a lot. 

Third, what's with the Alert/Trophies?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> First, the background sure is white. Just way too much white on my Macbook Pro. Hurts the eyes.
> 
> Two, when I just posted a response to another thread, I noticed that there was no longer a preview, which I used a lot. I haven't tried updating a post to see how that works yet.


 There is a 'Preview' option where you click to post. Under 'More Options button.


----------



## presley (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a feeling it will be a few days or even longer to add everything in and make things more familiar. I had to move a Vbulletin forum before. It's not anywhere as easy it sounds. It's amazing how many things disappear when you add in something new. 

EDIT TO ADD: if this ends up being like disboards, it will be a nice change. That's been my favorite forum format as you never have to scroll through a thread to see new posts. It automatically takes you to the first post you haven't already read.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2016)

Another observation- posted here to avoid starting another thread. The Search function still doesn't work on a Kindle Fire tablet. I was used to it being inoperable. On vbulletin, but hoped that when we migrated, it would. Oh well.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Third, what's with the Alert/Trophies?



Where do we pick up our trophies?  I have room available on my mantle. 
I would prefer the background color be ecru or eggshell, myself.

.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 18, 2016)

I liked on the old one where the posts you haven't read yet were in bold. Now I can't tell where I left off reading. I don't like the white background and some of the print is too small.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> There is a 'Preview' option where you click to post. Under 'More Options button.


Hmmm, I didn't notice the preview this morning, in fact, I don't see it right now.

OK, "Preview" is under "More Options".

Also, there is no "quote", instead it's now "reply".

OK, there is another problem. If you press "Post (or was it Save Changes?)", it doesn't look like it did anything, so if you press post a second or third time, it will post a second and third time. Oops. delete-delete.

The delete is not working, so I still have a double post = Post #8 below.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> There is a 'Preview' option where you click to post. Under 'More Options button.


Hmmm, I didn't notice the preview this morning, in fact, I don't see it right now. 

OK, "Preview" is under "More Options".

Also, there is no "quote", instead it's now "reply".


----------



## mtwingcpa (Nov 18, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I liked on the old one where the posts you haven't read yet were in bold. Now I can't tell where I left off reading. I don't like the white background and some of the print is too small.



I second your comment about the lack of bold titles for unread messages. I hope there is an alternate indicator or a way to work around this. :-(


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

bold thread titles should still indicate unread messages, that functionality hasnt changed.

it wont however show that unless you are logged in.

*note the duplicate/post issue has been resolved.

please try to keep the reported issues in the thread at the top so we can consolidate them all in once place.  thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 18, 2016)

Tapatalk does not appear to be working.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

yes, tapatalk is disabled as it broke something else once enabled and ive not heard back from their support.

it is noteworthy to mention that this new version of the forums automatically detects mobile devices and should display a much more mobile friendly version on smartphones and tablets.


----------



## Elli (Nov 19, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I liked on the old one where the posts you haven't read yet were in bold. Now I can't tell where I left off reading. I don't like the white background and some of the print is too small.


I agree, whatever system FlyerTalk is using, I really like that one.  One nice feature they added recently, it shows the original poster who started that thread.   Elli


----------



## Elli (Nov 19, 2016)

I just noticed that when I've read a thread, the highlight does disappear.


----------



## Elli (Nov 19, 2016)

But where do you click to get to last post read in an existing thread, it used to be to the left of the heading, but that doesn't work now, takes you back to the beginning.


----------



## Elli (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks like I have to click on the heading, instead of the dot left of the heading.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Nov 19, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> bold thread titles should still indicate unread messages, that functionality hasnt changed.



OK, it looks like one needs to first click on "mark forums read" in the menu bar and globally mark all sections as "read." THEREAFTER threads with new messages will appear BOLD (as with the old BBS).


----------



## jme (Nov 19, 2016)

I liked, and will greatly miss, the member profile posted below the poster's name whereby the region of the country in which he/she lived was indicated, along with the resorts owned. That bit of info gave me a better idea of their personal perspective regarding their post. Wish that would reappear!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2016)

It's still there:  Click on their picture > profile page > information.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It's still there:  Click on their picture > profile page > information.


Yes it is there, but it is much harder to get to when just reading the forum. Seeing the resorts for a poster made responding to certain questions easier since you could get an idea of what they wanted if they didn't specifically indicate it in their question.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 19, 2016)

For organizational and continuity purposes - please post complaints and suggestions in the thread that Brian has created for this purpose:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-suggestion-thread.248315/page-4#post-1944178


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2016)

jme said:


> I liked, and will greatly miss, the member profile posted below the poster's name whereby the region of the country in which he/she lived was indicated, along with the resorts owned. That bit of info gave me a better idea of their personal perspective regarding their post. Wish that would reappear!



doug has fixed this, but for now members will need to re-enter that data in their profile for it to appear.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> doug has fixed this, but for now members will need to re-enter that data in their profile for it to appear.


See this post: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/resorts-owned-display.248366/


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2016)

also if you are logged into facebook, check out (And use!) the "recommend" link at the bottom right hand corner to share our little forum community!


----------

